# Colchicum, autumn blooming pollen source



## anthecologist (Sep 4, 2016)

I grow some of these bulbs, bees are always all over them. Individual flowers don't last very long, but new flowers open frequently.

http://www.amateuranthecologist.com/2016/10/colchicum.html

They can be a bit pricey, so a field full of them would cost a fortune. But, they are easy to grow and are toxic so resist rodents and deer.


----------

